# Tivo series 1 service ends 1 june 2011



## keithwr (Mar 6, 2009)

my series one has just disp[layed a system message

On 1 june 2011, Tivo will be discontinuingthe service for series 1 Tivo recorders in the UK.
.........
For further info goto tivo.com/UKSeries1


Keith


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=464818


----------



## keithwr (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry just seen that this was reported in the above linked thread yesterday outside this sub-forum

Keith


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No problem. Wasn't being derogatory. Just pointing people in the right direction to discuss it


----------

